# Blood in cage!



## Bobtail (Mar 30, 2013)

Hiya all

As some of you may remember i got my new bunny Bluebell a few weeks ago, she is about 15 weeks old now. This morning i have noticed some blood in her cage, at least i think its blood, maybe its just red wee? I have to admit, i thought it was her first 'period' until i just searched and realised rabbits dont have periods and shouldnt be bleeding, im now extremely worried. 

We have only had her about 6 weeks, she is friendly, energetic, playful, eats well, poos and wees well.

Ive taken a photo so im attaching it to this post, sorry if thats a bit gross.










Any ideas?


----------



## Imbrium (Mar 30, 2013)

I've never seen red urine on wood shavings before, so it's hard to say for sure... but if it were blood, it would be an awful lot of blood and it would be extremely odd to find a large volume of blood concentrated in such a specific area with no traces of it anywhere else. if you've done a thorough inspection of your rabbit's body and can't find any potential blood sources then it's almost certainly urine (red urine being nothing to worry about).

btw, the shavings are aspen or kiln-dried pine, right?  (regular pine shavings are toxic to bunnies... that looks like aspen to me, but I just wanted to make sure)

your bunny is adorable, by the way!


----------



## Bobtail (Mar 30, 2013)

Imbrium said:


> I've never seen red urine on wood shavings before, so it's hard to say for sure... but if it were blood, it would be an awful lot of blood and it would be extremely odd to find a large volume of blood concentrated in such a specific area with no traces of it anywhere else. if you've done a thorough inspection of your rabbit's body and can't find any potential blood sources then it's almost certainly urine (red urine being nothing to worry about).
> 
> btw, the shavings are aspen or kiln-dried pine, right?  (regular pine shavings are toxic to bunnies... that looks like aspen to me, but I just wanted to make sure)
> 
> your bunny is adorable, by the way!




I normally use Wood based cat litter pellets instead of wood shavings but the blooming shop had run out this week so this is only temporary until Monday but yes it is Aspen so perfectly safe. I have checked her over and theres a little red stain near her girly parts but only very small so im sure if it was blood there would be a big blood stain as blood on fur wouldnt be so clean. She does have green leaf veg, mint, kale and basil once a week, so for example a handful of kale monday, a handful or mint wednesday and then the basil friday. She had Hay all throughout and then plenty of water. Oh and a carrot on a sunday! 

Thank you for your reply


----------



## Bobtail (Mar 30, 2013)

And thank you, the bunny in my avatar picture is Mushroom, my special little boy......






This is my lovely little girl Bluebell.......


----------



## candice136 (Mar 30, 2013)

havn't got any advice but would just like to say both of them are so cute x


----------



## Bobtail (Mar 30, 2013)

candice136 said:


> havn't got any advice but would just like to say both of them are so cute x




Thank you, theyre my special babies bless them. 

I think Imbrium is right, i think its just red wee, she's perfectly happy and has had extra snuggles today whilst ive been checking her over to make sure shes alright and she seems fine. Also ive dug around in her wood shavings and there are red patches in her wee areas too but no sprinkled red patches so shes not dripping blood anywhere.


----------



## Imbrium (Mar 30, 2013)

mushroom's hairdo is so **** adorable, I just wanna snatch him up and snuggle the hell out of him!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 30, 2013)

They are really cute. Agree with the urine diagnosis--blood will only stay red for a short while and will turn brown as it dries or coagulates.


----------

